# VReffingT.



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

12v vr6 turbo, c2 630 file, 630 injectors. car will start and before it has the chance to idle it dies. before hand it would start and idle at like 600 rpm and i was able to unplug MAF, car ran worse after unplugging it. while the car was idling like d!ck i touched the gas pedal and it stalled. started it again, still running like sh!t, and floored the gas and it stalled. the car is not registering the fact that im touching the gas. hooked vag com up and the throttle body opens and closes when i press the gas. i am going to post a video on tuesday so u can see the start up. has anyone heard of/ had this issue? lmk asap. :beer::beer:

update:
ok, so i boost leak tested the car and with the compressor on 5psi the short runner was leaking between the head and the manifold but only on one corner, at the same corner the air was also escaping around the fuel injector. could this cause my car to not stay on?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Do you have the MAF pointed in the right direction? Arrow to turbo?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I've delt with a bad throttle body before and that had very similar symptoms. It was on a 2001 GTI VR6


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

maf is on correctly. im gonna try to swap TBs with my friend and see if the issue gets corrected


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it throttle body cable not being installed correctly meaning to taught, not allowing the ecu to adapt to the throttle body? Or it could be a massive vacuum leak


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

snobum said:


> Is it throttle body cable not being installed correctly meaning to taught, not allowing the ecu to adapt to the throttle body? Or it could be a massive vacuum leak



^ mk4 no cable

try this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sembling-and-cleaning-throttle-body-internals


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

TBA


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

i hope its that simple. how do you do them on VRs?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

easy, start vag, select engine, measuring blocks, go to group 098 and switch to basic settings. The TB will adapt and buzz for about 20 sec. After it stops buzzing, switch back out of basic settings, your done.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice. i will definitly try that. i hope it works, cause i want to race it at waterfest and not going to be able to if i cant get all my new parts in.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

group 60 on mk4




> *Procedure for performing a Throttle Body Alignment on DBW Cars using KWP-1281:
> *(Check to see if the engine speaks KWP-1281 by looking in the top left of the Open Controller Screen Some examples of KWP-1281 engine controllers are 2000+ Golf/GTI/Jetta/New Beetle/Audit TT 1.8T)
> Turn the key on but do not start the car.
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuel pump possibly going. My car did the same ****. Ideled for a second and died eventually wouldnt start at all. Check fuel pressure.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

How do I check fuel pressure? I am running the walbro fp and its only been installed for 2 months


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> group 60 on mk4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:
My bad...


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

The tba did not work. When I clicked on switch to basic settings where it should have said adpt run it says ERROR. thoughts?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> The tba did not work. When I clicked on switch to basic settings where it should have said adpt run it says ERROR. thoughts?


Last time I saw that it was a bad throttle body (Vag not able to talk to the TB could also be a wiring issue).


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok tba definitly worked today but didn't fix the issue
.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what plugs are you running?, my car does not like to start once the brk7e's are worn out.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Im running those. Been running them for 16 months. Maybe I should replace them


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

lol. yeah man , they wear out . just changed mine today. there is a significant difference between old and new after 6 months


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I will paypal the person who correctly diagnoses this issue $40.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

New plugs didn't fix it. Video to follow


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVbLbwjJxyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Can you borrow someone's ecu with the stock program and see if its starts? has the car ever started with the 630 file and been driven? You may want to get a reflash or atleast contact who you bought the flash from.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you ever swap TB's? or try cleaning it like in the link i posted above?


Edit: i believe his car was running already on the 630 file


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> did you ever swap TB's? or try cleaning it like in the link i posted above?
> 
> 
> Edit: i believe his car was running already on the 630 file


Word, wasn't sure.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah car has run many times on the 630 file. No haven't gotten the chance to clean it like that yet


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Are you throwing an immobilizer code?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

No, no code for immo :/


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

do you have another key to try ? to rule that out


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I could try my other key. I will try it today or tuesday


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well it wasn't the immo. Did the same issue with all 3 keys


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Do you have a WB and if so what does it read during this issue.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

have you checked your fuel pressre regulator vac line ? that will cause a hole load of problems


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

No I don't have a wb at th moment. No I will check that line and see if there is anything wrong.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright well pm me if ya need more help well see if I can help ya out

Sent from my Devour using Tapatalk


----------



## OldE28 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you have the right Fuel Pressure Regulator ..?? 4 bar should be ok for 630cc but some guys run a 5 bar for intense applications:screwy:


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Im running the 4 bar. Im just confused cause the car has been on the 630 set up since january, been to the track a couple of times, went to sowo from alexandria va, and a few dynos. I just don't know how there were no preceding symptoms leading up to this..


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a similar problem once before. Symptoms were similar except once in a while the car would start and idle for a few minutes and then die. It turned out that the ECU went bad. Replaced the ECU and car ran fine. There was no way of knowing through VAG that the ECU was bad.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn. I hope its not the ecu


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Have you had the battery cables off the battery for any period of time? I just posted the same thing in someone else's thread. Have you tried adapting the throttle body? Turn the key to the auxillary postion let it sit for about 20 seconds and turn the key off. Give it a second and then fire it up. Give it a try and see what happends.. my car acts up like that when I take the battery cables off for a while.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I did the tba and no I haven't had the cables off.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I pulled my spark plugs. They were soaked.... replaced them. The new ones were soaked after 3 attempts to start the car..


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

ok, so i boost leak tested the car and with the compressor on 5psi the short runner was leaking between the head and the manifold but only on one corner, at the same corner the air was also escaping around the fuel injector. could this cause my car to not stay on?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Could be a bad FPR causing flooding. If you don't have a fuel pressure gauge then try swapping with a known good fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

ok ill try that next.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

Unplug the coolant temperature sensor and try to start the car. If it starts and runs, replace the coolant temp sensor.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok ill check it tonight


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

gtiguy12 said:


> Unplug the coolant temperature sensor and try to start the car. If it starts and runs, replace the coolant temp sensor.


That worked on my 87, lol.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

So the longer it is jumped by another car the longer it will run.. alternater?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thing i don't get is, you said it runs when someone boosts it but dies when you remove the cables


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

correct


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Same exact file and tune I'm running came across it. By the vid it looks like your rpm sensor is kinda delayed when mine would start the rpm was very accurate. I scanned various codes on them alot from the throttle body and alot from the MAF cleaned them out tighten them again made sure checked my vacuum line from my fpr kinda changed the T line a bit and now all my car needs is vagcom for the throttle body. It stays iddling very high so I need to check that out. I'll keep you updated once i connect vagcom to it :thumbup:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> correct



i try a diff batt before you get into changing the alternator


changing the alt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks



check all the alt wire/fuses(ontop of batt) too


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

oh i know, the car is on its 7th alt. i had a sound system that wasnt grounded properly and kept a constant draw on everything. but this time the symptoms are slightly different thats why i did think to check the alt. i will try a different battery. then if that doesnt work ill replace the alt.


i havent had a system for over 2 years so i thought i would be good, but i have a PEP BOYS ALT


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Tried a different battery. Still wont start. I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have a C2 630 file'd ECU I can try?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

was reading your timeline thread. 

what about the wot box? is that installed?


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

Try a capacitance discharge. Disconnect both battery terminal wires and short them together. If you can't get them to reach each other use a jumper wire. After 5 minutes reconnect them and retry. I've seen extended dead batteries cause the ecm to flip out and lock down without storing any trouble codes many of times here at the dealer. I would say once a week we get one on a wrecker, and with about 5 mins of their time they are on the way.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

...and have you tried all the other suggestions that have been put out there so far? What is your fuel pressure?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't have a fuel pressure gauge  and I will try the cable thing. And no the WOT box isn't installed


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Also u can hear the throttle body open and close when I push the gas pedal. And vag com showed the throttle body responding.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

My car was having all kinda of problems starting and stalling and others random problems and after replacing a coupler parts I found my problem - cranck position sensor - I tested with onr that I had laying around and it was fine after that.:beer:


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Tried a different throttle body. Didn't fix the issue


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you try the capacitance discharge?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

So I had a code for intake manifold valve (n156) short to ground. Looked it up and another guy had the same code and starting issue. His #34 fuse was blown. He replaced that and it corrected his issue. So I check my fuse. It was blown too. I replaced it. Cleared the codes then

....NOTHING. still won't start..


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats very strange man cuz mine is up and running now. What codes is it throwing ?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Code for intake manifold valve (n156) short to ground. And check dtc engine control module memory.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Your ecu might be having problems have you tried your stock one to see if it turns on with that?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't have a stock one. This is my stock one chipped.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm you need to erase all those codes because those might be causing problems as for vacuum it wont be that it gonna be electrical forsure


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

i did clear the codes though =/


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Tuesday,19,July,2011,12:48:48:45947

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 200480km/124572miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 021 906 018 Z
Component: C2.12v.630.08 G V04 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 09454 
VCID: 254AF76E9571

2 Faults Found:
17923 - Intake Manifold Valve (N156): Short to Ground 
P1515 - 35-00 - - 
17796 - Control Module Malfunction - DBW Throttle Monitoring 
P1388 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2B5E0156F395

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A7034120CCF

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V52 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2E580842C087

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2656526 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2656526 

No fault code found.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

codes i had before i cleared them


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

my car always tosses that dbw code, even with a new tb installed.... so i would check to find out if you have a leak between the intercooler/tb etc... when my boot of my sri comes off, it does exactly what your saying... i touch the gas, and the car goes dead..... as soon as i reconnect that boot, car runs fine


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm i cleared my codes and it helped the ecu alot check fuel lines to see if its getting fuel because it will just keep dying. Vacuum leakes you could find out about later once its idling. Try to make sure everything is connected that nothing got disconnected and remove Crankshaft Position sensor to see if it looks good and check your timing if neccesarry these are all steps i took with the same problem you had


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok. It's definitly getting fuel. There is no vac leak pre tb. Already tested for leaks. And ill check all the other stuff. Do u guys think I would get a code for crank position sensor?


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

It could throw the code and that can be a problem. If no vacuum leaks it should be good might be an exhaust leak try that


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't find any exhaust leaks. I do have the vac leak between the short runner and the head in one corner. But I don't feel like that would produce the codes I have


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

How are your vacuum lines setup ?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sai deleted some sort of crazy talk. Boost gauge ran to the fpr.. I dunno.what else


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

When my cranck position sensor went bad I didnt have any codes


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn. Well now I gotta wait for the ecu to come back


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well. C2 said its not the ecu. So now im back to square 1.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

We have given you some good suggestions. What more do you want?


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

DieGTi said:


> We have given you some good suggestions. What more do you want?


And it appears that he's tried all the suggestions so far. I'd think that he wants more suggestions. 

Have you checked to make sure that all the wiring is good, especially to the throttle body? That throttle body code and not being able to do the tba has to be a symptom of the problem. Not idling right and then stalling out when the gas pedal is depressed would have me believe the throttle body is the culprit. If too much fuel got dumped when the gas pedal was depressed then the car would stall from being flooded. I wonder what would cause the "over-fueling".


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

cpinde said:


> And it appears that he's tried all the suggestions so far. I'd think that he wants more suggestions.


really? What is the fuel pressure doing? Wide band readings?


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

DieGTi said:


> really? What is the fuel pressure doing? Wide band readings?


From what I read he doesn't have a wide band, so you aren't going to get those readings. He also said he doesn't have a fuel pressure gauge. Sure it would be a good idea for him to get both but let's true to help with what's available.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Oh yeah, let's all sit around our respective keyboards and think of the most advanced issues that may be causing this rather than the basics. Maybe the car was struck by lightening or a solar flare of intense cosmic rays knocked out the fuel pump or a sasquatch bit his wiring harness. Let's get real here. Test the mother trucking basics already. If you're not willing to do even the most simple system tests required to verify function of critical systems then you shouldn't be asking for help. Take the car to a mechanic and sign a check. :thumbup:


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

well i went to the junk yard the other day to pick up an entire engine harness but they cut them all. so im waiting for ECU to come back from C2. and i feel like the wiring is toasted because i have put another TB on the car and same issue. the TBA did finally work with both TBs and VAG-COM shows the TB responding to the gas pedal. and andrew, i will be getting a FP gauge. i have been waiting on a wideband because im not sure how it would work once i go to Lugtronic cause he said his ECU has wideband monitoring.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Crank position sensor is on its way as well as a new wire harness. CPS will be here tomorrow so ill post up on saturday and let you guys know. Wish me luck


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Crank position sensor didn't fix the issue. And wire harness that ecs sent was for a 1.8t


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Testing properly eliminates the need for luck.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thing i don't get 

you said if it was boosted it would run and then die when the cables are removed.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> thing i don't get
> 
> you said if it was boosted it would run and then die when the cables are removed.


Wait, what?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

SleepyDubVR6 said:


> So the longer it is jumped by another car the longer it will run.. alternater?





Soundwave_vr6 said:


> thing i don't get is, you said it runs when someone boosts it but dies when you remove the cables





SleepyDubVR6 said:


> correct




maybe i read wrong


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Bad alternator? ?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Paypal him ^^^^^


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm... Lets see.... remove jumper cables.. car dies..

ALTERNATOR! ! :laugh:

Cmon guys. Talk about overthinking things a bit


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Not necessarily.. I had the same issue and thought the alternator was bad too. Turns out I had the alternator wire and the ground strap to the starter were sitched :banghead:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Still related, and simple


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well it isn't the alternator.


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

It was the throttle body wiring, car runs now, but poorly. Looking into a/f issues


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh wow really it was the wiring ?
How does it run poorly ?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I found it. My vacuum cap came off the turbo and the spark plugs were finished.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

what vacuum cap ?
Didn't you recently just change your spark plugs ?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

I ran my wastegate line to the intake mani because I was having boost issues when it was turbo to wg. Put new plugs in yesterday. Old plugs lasted over 18 months.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

so its all good now ?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah. Well besides the rev hang


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet 


rev hang? clutch switch?


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not sure but it hangs like a mofo.


----------

